# Annual Pass? NPS America the Beautiful



## Leturno (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm trying to get my mind wrapped around the National Park systems fee's and it's  Annual pass. When does it become justified/worthwhile to by the annual pass rather than just pay the entrance fee? 
It is my understanding that many parks but not all charge a fee. This summer we may try to visit some combination of:

Badlands
Mt Rushmore
Devils Tower
Yellowstone
Grand Tetons
Dinosaur

If we just did:
Badlands
Mt Rushmore
Devils Tower would it be justified getting the pass?

If we add Yellowstone does that then make it logical?

If we just did Dinosaur and Yellowstone and just drove past the Grand Tetons would the annual pass make sense?

Thank you in advance for your input.

Scott


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 24, 2015)

Yellowstone alone is $30-50 for a week (you can't get any less time). The annual interagency (i.e., multi-park) pass is $80 (unless the one you mentioned has extra perks and therefore costs more.). 

If you really want to hit all those parks, the $80 will probably pay for itself, but this is just a guess. 

Otherwise, research each NP website to see what the entrance fee would be and calc the total yourself. 

Remember the annual pass is good until the END of the month in which you got it, plus one year. So you could get almost 13 months of use out of it. This means you could still use it next summer for Parks visited earlier in the season. 

I'd wait to buy it at your first NP stop unless the online price is super discounted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2015)

OP, I hope you're talking about NEXT Summer (2016). For making the road trip you're considering, the real difficulty would be in finding lodging. Most of hose areas in and close to the big Western parks book up pretty solid a year in advance. 

The park entries are going up anywhere from 25% to as much as 200%, so all-you-want passes will have a lower break-even threshold. If someone in your party is 62 or greater, they can get the 'Forever' America The Beautiful park pass that gets everyone in the group entry at National and State Parks. It lasts a lifetime and costs $10.

Jim


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 24, 2015)

Leturno said:


> ...If we just did Dinosaur and Yellowstone and just drove past the Grand Tetons would the annual pass make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If time is not an issue, just pay the $80 and not worry about the break even (you'll likely break even anyway). I would not skip the Grand Tetons over a couple of bucks. They are spectacular. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 24, 2015)

and if you are a senior and an American citizen the pass is free, with a one time $20 processing fee.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 25, 2015)

and if you are disabled you can get a pass for FREE.  This is the only time it's worked to my advantage but I'd rather be healthy and pay the fee than be classified disabled and get in for free.  shaggy


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> and if you are a senior and an American citizen the pass is free, with a one time $20 processing fee.



We have a senior pass that cost $10.00 and is good for life.


----------



## wilma (Jun 25, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We have a senior pass that cost $10.00 and is good for life.



Think the $20 is if you order it online, it's $10 if you get it at a NP.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2015)

wilma said:


> Think the $20 is if you order it online, it's $10 if you get it at a NP.



We did buy it at a park, so that could be the difference.  $10.00 is the price quoted on the website.

The website also says the only way to get the pass is to purchase at a park.  I'm guessing this is so they can check your age.


----------



## wilma (Jun 25, 2015)

NPS website--

Senior Pass

$10 Lifetime pass
For U.S. citizens or permanent residents age 62 or over.
May be obtained in person at a federal recreation site or through the mail using this application form. The cost of obtaining a Senior Pass through the mail is twenty dollars ($20). Ten ($10) for the Senior Pass and ten ($10) for processing the application. Applicants must provide documentation of age and residency or citizenship.
May provide a 50 percent discount on some amenity fees charged for facilities and services such as camping, swimming, boat launch, and specialized interpretive services.
Generally does NOT cover or reduce special recreation permit fees or fees charged by concessioners.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, definitely don't skip the Grand Tetons.

Greg

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-VCmLk0RC0mY/TAGLr7LoIQI/AAAAAAAAEVE/Wl2xPAedRkk/s800/DSCF0783.JPG[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-0N8SAxKgrSU/TAGMoYttMEI/AAAAAAAAEX4/vY4aFVS2yN0/s800/DSCF0042.JPG[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IixLST4aySQ/TAGL7jJaWhI/AAAAAAAAEVw/ouXn_JIZ85U/s800/DSCF0814.JPG[/IMGL]


[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ro6P6dfNpNo/TAGMK5NFSQI/AAAAAAAAEWQ/N2nhCSUM1Dg/s800/DSCF0854.JPG[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Lirh6XFL1A0/TAGMh06zSsI/AAAAAAAAEXg/RaY0cmK7ab8/s800/DSCF0031.JPG[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-YNfcGdXPvuw/TAGLwztUn1I/AAAAAAAAEVQ/-QkcRSmRzOc/s800/DSCF0788.JPG[/IMGL]


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 26, 2015)

mount rushmore does not make you pay to enter, it charges everyone to park, whether you have the pass or not.  When we went it was $10 parking.


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 26, 2015)

Leturno said:


> If we just did Dinosaur and Yellowstone and just drove past the Grand Tetons would the annual pass make sense?



Just a note - Yellowstone NP and Grand Teton NP are one combined admission. If you pay for one you get the other.  Edited - I see that's changed since our visit last year.  My take is that if you do a couple of parks in a month, you may as well spring for the annual pass.  There are a lot of National Forest Service locations covered by the pass that you might not think of until you pull up to the toll booth.


----------



## susieq (Jun 26, 2015)

OMG Greg ~ those pictures are so beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 26, 2015)

We just got back from Grand Canyon and admission is $30 there now.  Well worth it of course, but that's more than I remember it being when we were last there....


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd been planning to get my Golden Eagle passport on my 62nd birthday for quite a while.  There are plenty of National Park areas in the Boston region.  When I showed up, they told me that they don't sell them because there is no admission fee in any of the local NPS.  I'd have to a NP such as Acadia to get my pass.  What disappointment. Not that I need it now, but I've been waiting to get it for a while.  And I was in NPS with fees 10 weeks before my birthday but I was too young.  Life is so unfair.  LOL.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 26, 2015)

Greg , love the pics.  Hope I come back  with pics as good.  shaggy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 26, 2015)

One thing to consider is whether or not how your entrance fees are used, matters to you.  If you want your money to be used locally at the parks you visit, you should consider paying as you go.  My understanding of the NPS Annual Pass program is that when you buy them most (if not all?) of the money goes to the NPS Administration fund (the agency itself).


----------



## Greg G (Jun 28, 2015)

In 2016 Glacier National Park fees are changing as follows (from http://www.glacierhikers.com/ )

Annual Pass will go to $45.00 up from $35  (1-1-16 )  
7 day Summer pass will go to $30 up from $25.  (5-1-2016)

Also from that same website, other things under consideration:

Future Changes Under Consideration 1) GNP is considering Permit System for Day Hikes. 2) GNP is considering preventing overnight parking along the Going-To-Sun-Road 3) GNP is considering making the Going-To-Sun-Road shuttle only. 

Number 3 is fairly significant although not sure how strongly they are considering that one.

Greg


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> I'd been planning to get my Golden Eagle passport on my 62nd birthday for quite a while.  There are plenty of National Park areas in the Boston region.  When I showed up, they told me that they don't sell them because there is no admission fee in any of the local NPS.  I'd have to a NP such as Acadia to get my pass.  What disappointment. Not that I need it now, but I've been waiting to get it for a while.  And I was in NPS with fees 10 weeks before my birthday but I was too young.  Life is so unfair.  LOL.



Buy it on line and you'll be happy.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Buy it on line and you'll be happy.



I'd buy it at the park and save the $10 processing fee.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 29, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> I'd been planning to get my Golden Eagle passport on my 62nd birthday for quite a while.  There are plenty of National Park areas in the Boston region.  When I showed up, they told me that they don't sell them because there is no admission fee in any of the local NPS.  I'd have to a NP such as Acadia to get my pass.  What disappointment. Not that I need it now, but I've been waiting to get it for a while.  And I was in NPS with fees 10 weeks before my birthday but I was too young.  Life is so unfair.  LOL.



I'm waiting for my 62nd birthday as well to get one.

Did you see this list of loctions where you can get the Senior pass? http://store.usgs.gov/pass/PassIssuanceList.pdf

Assuming it's accurate (and it does state that there may be errors ), while the Boston NHP doesn't issue passes, there are several other locations not too far away that supposedly do.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 13, 2015)

We bought the annual pass last year in the beginning of June due to vacation at Yellowstone and Glacier. We already had concrete plans to go to Arches, Bryce, Zion, and North Rim Grand Canyon for this year - which we did. Having the pass saved us time as well as money. And we added a bonus visit to Cedar Breaks and got in 'free' there too with the pass. We finished our vacation 3 days before the end of June so got the almost 13 months use out of it. The fact is we would have gone to these parks pass or not. But it was nice to get a little savings on top. These are not cheap get aways after all!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 13, 2015)

One advantage of having a pass is you enter the park in a different lane at some parks (Yosemite, Sequoa, etc). In summer, this potentially could save you significant amount of time  we have a pass for the last year and will buy again once it expires. Even though we only used 4-5 times, I consider the money well spent.


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2015)

LisaH said:


> One advantage of having a pass is you enter the park in a different lane at some parks (Yosemite, Sequoa, etc). In summer, this potentially could save you significant amount of time  we have a pass for the last year and will buy again once it expires. Even though we only used 4-5 times, I consider the money well spent.



We used the fast lane at Rocky Mountain NP in June of this year. It was a great time saver.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 14, 2015)

We just returned from a two-week camping trip to Dinosaur National Monument (Jensen, UT), Rocky Mountain, Black Canyon of the Gunnison (CO), Arches, Canyonlands, and Great Basin (Baker, NV).

Beautiful parks!  Lots of driving (3,000 miles!). The pass makes it easy to visit a lot of places!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 14, 2015)

Denise

Wow, that's some trip.

Greg


----------



## Denise L (Jul 14, 2015)

Greg G said:


> Denise
> 
> Wow, that's some trip.
> 
> Greg



Yes, it was.  I know that I am *still* recovering.  My husband likes to drive  long distances.  I must say, I liked Rocky Mountain National Park a lot--though the drive through the park was a bit treacherous in a motorhome.  One year, we did Zion, Grand Canyon, Petrified, Mesa Verde and Carlsbad Caverns.  My favorite is still Yellowstone.

I can post some photos if I remember how.  Do we still need to load them to a photo site and then post the img files?


----------



## Leturno (Jul 16, 2015)

You are all so lovely. I was the original poster and sadly the trip at least for this year is not happening. It makes my heart ache even more to get the kids out to the great parks seeing all your wonderful posts. 

There is a lot of great information here about having the pass' versus not so I wanted to say thank you:whoopie:, thank you, thank you!

Scott


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 16, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We have a senior pass that cost $10.00 and is good for life.



We also have one that cost just $10.00 and allows up to 6 people free entrance. We have had ours for several years. I believe the newer senior passes are good for just 4 people. In an event they are a very good deal.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 17, 2015)

Denise L said:


> We just returned from a two-week camping trip to Dinosaur National Monument (Jensen, UT), Rocky Mountain, Black Canyon of the Gunnison (CO), Arches, Canyonlands, and Great Basin (Baker, NV).
> 
> Beautiful parks!  Lots of driving (3,000 miles!). The pass makes it easy to visit a lot of places!


We didn't camp, opting to stay in timeshares and lodges, but we did Yellowstone National Park and Glacier National Park, beginning the loop on the California coast. Total driving door-to-door was 3,778.0 miles in 16 days! 

It's already time for another oil change and tire rotation on the minivan...

Oh, and the free military annual pass was quite handy!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 20, 2015)

We got our senior passes at the Loxahatchee Wildlife Preserve for $10.00 each. Loxahatchee is part of the Everglades National Park. The Senior Passes are good at any National Park or US Forest Lands. Most states have several of these areas that are great to tour, even though they are not National Parks. We have used ours in the Tetons, Yellowstone, the Everglades, and are going to be using it at the Grand Canyon in September. 

Have a great trip no matter which park you decide to visit.

Suzanne


----------



## silentg (Jul 20, 2015)

Does this include Pearl Harbor?


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 20, 2015)

suzanne said:


> We got our senior passes at the Loxahatchee Wildlife Preserve for $10.00 each. Loxahatchee is part of the Everglades National Park. The Senior Passes are good at any National Park or US Forest Lands. Most states have several of these areas that are great to tour, even though they are not National Parks. We have used ours in the Tetons, Yellowstone, the Everglades, and are going to be using it at the Grand Canyon in September.
> 
> Have a great trip no matter which park you decide to visit.
> 
> Suzanne



I am curious why you would get 2 cards. My Golden Passport ( That is what the seniors card was called then ) gives free access for up to 6 people.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 21, 2015)

We got 2 cards one for DH and myself because that's what the Park person told us we needed at the time. We didn't mind as they price was so cheap and based on DH's health if he isn't able o travel with me at times I would have my pass to enter the parks.

Suzanne


----------



## silentg (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info, some places are free, we took my Mum to Castle in the Clouds in NH a few years ago, we paid to go, but she was free. This delighted her!
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Jul 21, 2015)

I sent this info to my friend who does RV vacations, they are both over 62. I still have to wait, but DH qualifies.


----------



## Blues (Jul 21, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> We also have one that cost just $10.00 and allows up to 6 people free entrance. We have had ours for several years. I believe the newer senior passes are good for just 4 people. In an event they are a very good deal.



Interesting.  Good catch.  From the back of my America The Beautiful Senior Pass:

Good for: "pass holder and occupants of a single, private non-commercial vehicle OR one motorcycle OR pass holder and three persons (16 and older)".

Emphasis theirs.  So it's good for whoever is in the car.  Apparently the 4 person limit applies to walk-ins.

Bob

P.S. John - my wife and I also each got a pass.  There are rare occasions that we travel separately.  And 10 bucks is a cheap insurance for traveling alone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2015)

The only drawback of the 'over 62' permanent pass is that there is no record of buying one. If you (lose, misplace, leave it home, etc) don't have it when you get to a park gate, you have the choice of buying a new one, paying the one-day admission, or using someone else's pass. 

Also note that along with the pass, you have to show picture ID.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Also note that along with the pass, you have to show picture ID.
> 
> Jim



We've never had to show picture ID with the pass (and we have the original one).


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We've never had to show picture ID with the pass (and we have the original one).



Obviously, your mileage varied, but if you look at the back of your card, next to the signature line, it says, "Valid Photo ID Required". I've been asked every time I've used mine.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Obviously, your mileage varied, but if you look at the back of your card, next to the signature line, it says, "Valid Photo ID Required". I've been asked every time I've used mine.



I have seen that printed on there.  Maybe we just look old.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2015)

Blues said:


> Interesting.  Good catch.  From the back of my America The Beautiful Senior Pass:
> 
> Good for: "pass holder and occupants of a single, private non-commercial vehicle OR one motorcycle OR pass holder and three persons (16 and older)".
> 
> ...



What happened is the rules have changed since I got mine 15 years ago. We are grand fathered so we still have our original rules. Mine is called the Golden Age Passport and was replaced by the seniors pass in 2007.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We've never had to show picture ID with the pass (and we have the original one).



We have never had to show any ID neither and we have used it at many places.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Obviously, your mileage varied, but if you look at the back of your card, next to the signature line, it says, "Valid Photo ID Required". I've been asked every time I've used mine.



You must have the newer card issued after 2007. Mine doesn't say anything about showing any ID. BTW, I also get 5o% discount on fees in the park like camping, etc., and some concessionaires. It states that on the back of the card.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Annual Pass*

We buy one each year and have always been glad we did. If you go to Kauai remember to take it with you for the Light House.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> You must have the newer card issued after 2007.



I'm a young whippersnapper who wasn't 62 in 2007, so I'll defer to my seniors. And carry ID. Sheesh!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 28, 2015)

Denise

You can upload some photos to tug of limited size I think,  otherwise upload them to your favorite photo site and include an embedded image link to them in your post.

Greg


----------



## TAG (Aug 22, 2015)

*America the Beautiful pass*

I got my pass at the local Forest Supervisor's office.  In our area, there are a lot of FS facilities.  It paid for itself the first week (I like to take the dog for walks in the forest).  I think it's an amazing bargain.n.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2015)

*NPS Every Kid in a Park 2015-2016*

Check out new National Park Pass 
for 4th graders (and their families)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 15, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> mount rushmore does not make you pay to enter, it charges everyone to park, whether you have the pass or not.  When we went it was $10 parking.



And I think there are other NPS locations considering doing the same.  So the park pass is not of any benefit there.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 15, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> I am curious why you would get 2 cards. My Golden Passport ( That is what the seniors card was called then ) gives free access for up to 6 people.



Sometimes DH and I don't travel together.  True is rare he's out without me, but just in case, it made sense for us both to get the Access Pass.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 15, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Obviously, your mileage varied, but if you look at the back of your card, next to the signature line, it says, "Valid Photo ID Required". I've been asked every time I've used mine.



That's the way it's been for me/us too.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 15, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I have seen that printed on there.  Maybe we just look old.



It's not that . . . they want to be sure folks are not sharing (lending) their passes to others.


----------

